
Three great things about Rust for data-intensive computation - albertwang
https://materialize.io/rust-for-data-intensive-computation/
======
dswalter
If I could swap over to the parallel universe where the big data landscape was
implemented in Rust instead of Java, I would make that trade.

Hopefully there would be other good things about that universe, too.

